# Evolution ... gelöschten "Mülleimer" wieder herstellen?



## marcoX (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe versehendlich ein paar Mails in den Mülleimer verschoben.
Die Option "Müllordner beim beenden leeren" war eingeschaltet!

Ist es dennoch möglich solche Daten wieder herzustellen oder lesbar
zu machen?

Unter Windows konnte man das ja unter Umständen ....

Marco


----------



## Vaethischist (25. Juni 2004)

Das kommt auf das verwendete Filesystem an. Bei ext* gibts 'n paar Tools (die man eigentlich nicht braucht, wenn man weiß wie man mit debugfs umzugehen hat), bei reiserfs hast Du schlechte Karten...


----------

